# Space seed PL Enterprise



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's in stock in a few online stores. Still not for sale at the R2 site.

I payed for mine last night so I should get it soon.

Has anyone seen it yet?


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

mach7 said:


> It's in stock in a few online stores. Still not for sale at the R2 site.
> 
> I payed for mine last night so I should get it soon.
> 
> Has anyone seen it yet?


Yes, I saw it tuesday at my hobby store in San Diego. They also had the pre-painted Viper Mk. II and Cylon Raider. No sign of the Tumbler Batmobile. I thought about getting the Enterprise with Botany Bay, but I'll save my money for the refit NX (already have several TOS Enterprises).


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Drat! I thought they weren't supposed to be in until September. Must get pounding on the "solar panels" and other goodies.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

In stock at the SSM Store - anybody know how big the Botany Bay is in this kit?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I ordered mine. I believe the BB is about 3 to 3.5 inches.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks!
The Botany Bay is the only reason I would by this kit- I have a shelf full already for future bashing projects


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The Botany Bay is what I want also, but another Enterprise is always a good thing.

I don't know when Cult will ship it.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

You're aware of the 1/350 Fantastic Plastic BB, right?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Yup but $22 is easier to spend than $75.

Cult shipped my kit today so I should see it soon.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

mach7 said:


> Yup but $22 is easier to spend than $75.
> 
> Cult shipped my kit today so I should see it soon.


Well, I can't argue with the $50 price difference but the FP kit offers a heck of a lot better detail and proportion I'm sure, and goes with the 1/350 TOS Enterprise very nicely. Just sayin'.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Oh I hear you, But it will have to wait a bit.

Actually 75 bucks is a good price for the kit.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

This is available from Amazon for $21.59 incl. shipping: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B4C08YQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2HUFQYBB8LM3

I think this is the lowest that I've seen it. Anybody have it for less?


----------



## seattleguy (Jun 9, 2008)

Mine should be here today. I ordered it from R2/Autoworld last Friday. I'll get some pics posted when I get the box opened.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Polar Lights states that this is "Snap assembly." What exactly does that mean?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I have one already. The Botany Bay is nicely done for this scale. I will be adding this to a diorama that I have been working on for several years now. Saves on having to scratchbuild it.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Trek Ace said:


> I have one already. The Botany Bay is nicely done for this scale. I will be adding this to a diorama that I have been working on for several years now. Saves on having to scratchbuild it.


Stupid Q but this is advertised as "snap together." Did you/will you glue her and go with the works of filling seams/sanding, etc?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'll glue it, as I do any snap-together models.
I usually shave down the locating/locking pegs slightly and/or enlarge the holes somewhat to better allow cementing with minimal resistance in order to get a tight fit. It didn't look as if it would require much filler, but I haven't tried removing the parts from the sprue and dry-fitting it. I'm away on vacation now, and won't get back to it for over another week.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Trek Ace said:


> I'll glue it, as I do any snap-together models.
> I usually shave down the locating/locking pegs slightly and/or enlarge the holes somewhat to better allow cementing with minimal resistance in order to get a tight fit. It didn't look as if it would require much filler, but I haven't tried removing the parts from the sprue and dry-fitting it. I'm away on vacation now, and won't get back to it for over another week.


Very cool. I think I'm going to get this and maybe try my hand at scratch-building the solar panels. At that size I may need to look for a microscope!

I already have a Fantastic Plastic 1/350 Botany Bay that someone built for me to go with my MR E and an Atomic City 1/2-studio scale model BB unbuilt. There's something about this ship that I'm obsessed about!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Can someone who has the kit please take a pic next to a ruler of maybe the saucer of the _Enterprise_? I'd like a better idea of the size of the kit than the abstract. 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## seattleguy (Jun 9, 2008)

Here are a few camera phone pics. There is a stand attachment so both ships share the stand. Cool.


----------



## seattleguy (Jun 9, 2008)

Here are a couple more bad phone shots with a ruler for reference.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very kewel! Thank you, sir! :thumbsup:

It helps me to better cement in my memory what something will look like if I can see it with a known quantity. I appreciate that a lot. 

That attachment to the stand looks pretty kewel. Let's you re-enact the on-set pics of _Enterprise_ and _Botany Bay_. Pretty neat!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmmm, that's an awfully red BB! I don't get it.. Will definitely need paint.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Uh....

Wha...? 

You don't paint your models?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Proper2 said:


> Hmmm, that's an awfully red BB! I don't get it.. Will definitely need paint.


Yes. I expect you will do the proper thing and paint it.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

So then any one know the correct color for the Botany Bay????


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gray.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

John P said:


> Gray.


Well, this has been a subject point in several threads. Actually the studio model was more of a light brownish, tan overall, with various shades of weathering in subtle reds, greys and darks. The various hot studio lights made it look the color that it did which was more greyish. (I still don't know why it was molded so red for a "snap together" kit. Tan would have been better.) 

So, I guess you have to ask yourself if you want to paint it as it was or as it was filmed/appeared onscreen.

The illustration on the actual box (not the early stock image circulating on the net) shows the BB closer to its true tan color: 









And I think the pic below shows as accurate an image of the BB as we have because it is lit largely if not exclusively by pure sunlight from above and doesn't appear to have been doctored or color-fitered. The extreme highlights of the model are obviously over-exposed but other than that I think it's very close. Notice the brown paper on the floor to the left looks about right:


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

So... Im curious since they have gone to all this trouble to release a dinky little botany bay...what's to stop them from doing one in 350 or better scale?


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

pagni said:


> So... Im curious since they have gone to all this trouble to release a dinky little botany bay...what's to stop them from doing one in 350 or better scale?


Yeah, good point. I think they should have gone that 1/350 scale route for the BB instead of this 1/1000 dinky job, especially considering the popularity of the recent 1/350 TOS E. But go figure....


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

....for that matter why not release a better scale Tholian/Aurora upgrade since they bothered to tool a dinky Tholian for the glow re-issue ?
I have to wonder...
(dinky is the operative word....)
It's like a cheap Cracker Jacks prize....without the Cracker Jacks...know what I mean ? .......


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

pagni said:


> It's like a cheap Cracker Jacks prize....without the Cracker Jacks...know what I mean ? .......


Yup, it kinda is. 

Well, there's always the Fantastc Plastic 1/350 scale Botany Bay resin kit. Not a bad kit at all. It's simple, about a dozen parts or so, but needs a lot of cleaning and flash-removing and some fit-adjusting to make the cargo pod piece fit correctly onto the fuselage.


----------



## seattleguy (Jun 9, 2008)

The reddish color is supposed to be "rust" according to the instructions. Then it is suggested to add weathering. It's actually not as red as it appears in the photos, that's just limitations of my camera phone and my total lack of camera ability. :freak:


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

I purchased the Fantastic Plastic kit and promptly returned it...I have the Atomic City version now (half the size of the studio scale) and am quite happy with that one.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

pagni said:


> I purchased the Fantastic Plastic kit and promptly returned it...I have the Atomic City version now (half the size of the studio scale) and am quite happy with that one.


My Fantastic Plastic BB ended up looking pretty good.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is my Sovereign miniatures one:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/bb1.html
I also have the Fantastic Plastic one, and I see no real differences between them in detail or quality.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

John P said:


> This is my Sovereign miniatures one:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/bb1.html
> I also have the Fantastic Plastic one, and I see no real differences between them in detail or quality.


They are really one and the same. Richard Long's pattern was and is now produced by Fantastic Plastic: http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=8966


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Proper2 said:


> Yeah, good point. I think they should have gone that 1/350 scale route for the BB instead of this 1/1000 dinky job, especially considering the popularity of the recent 1/350 TOS E. But go figure....


Cheer up, they just may decide to do a better scale BB someday. Or one could always scratch build their own using this tiny one as a guide from R2/PL.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

irishtrek said:


> Cheer up, they just may decide to do a better scale BB someday. Or one could always scratch build their own using this tiny one as a guide from R2/PL.


I'm not really complaining. I'm just curious why they went this route with all the smaller-scale Enterprises already out there. I already have a 1/350 BB (built) and a 1/2-studio-scale 21.5" BB (unbuilt).


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I got mine today.

It's a very nice, small Botany Bay!

Nice job Polar Lights


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

And here the R2 website says it's due out in September, yet it's out already. Anybody know what the catch is supposed to be???:tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Proper2 said:


> They are really one and the same. Richard Long's pattern was and is now produced by Fantastic Plastic: http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=8966


Aha! I suspected as much.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I picked mine up last night. It's "okay". I knew the BB would be small and it is. The kit is just half a dozen or so parts with very simplified assembly. The worst detail are the solar panels that are pretty much useless. They stick onto big pegs with large rings in the middle of the support arms to hold them in place. The display stand for the BB is useless too - its a giant plastic "L" shaped bracket that snaps onto the metal rod that holds up the Enterprise. The metal rod on the enterprise is ok but a rod as thick as a pencil isn't great for the dinky BB model. The Enterprise does still have all the parts and decals to make the pilot versions etc. which is nice and a plus given the $30 retail on the kit.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> The display stand for the BB is useless too - its a giant plastic "L" shaped bracket that snaps onto the metal rod that holds up the Enterprise. The metal rod on the enterprise is ok but a rod as thick as a pencil isn't great for the dinky BB model.


How hard would it be though to drill a hole into the dome base, glue in a length of plastic tubing at an angle, then insert a small diameter brass (or aluminum) rod that the BB mounts to. If the kit mounting hole in the BB is too big glue in a piece of tubing to fit your mounting rod, then putty and sand any gaps. Easeee-peesee. I thihk I might just ditch the kit stand entirely and mount everything to a wooden base painted black with black or clear acrylic display rods for the BB and the E. Maybe make up some kind of space backdrop to make a diorama.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Great idea.

Since this is out, maybe we can expect the bridge soon.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

oh yeah making a new wire support for the BB is not hard. You would want to fill the 1/8" hole in the bottom for the kit post for sure


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I ordered this thing but I'm almost regretting it now. Seems like most people are interested only in the 1/1000 BB and not the 1/1000 Enterprise. If that's the case then this is a pricey 3" BB at about $25 when for $75 you can get the 1/350 Fantastic Plastic kit at 12", which is light years better-detailed than this dinky one. Just sayin'...


----------



## seattleguy (Jun 9, 2008)

I think it's fine for what it is. I never built the 1/1000 Enterprise so this is a bonus. I can display them both together.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Proper2 said:


> I ordered this thing but I'm almost regretting it now. Seems like most people are interested only in the 1/1000 BB and not the 1/1000 Enterprise. If that's the case then this is a pricey 3" BB at about $25 when for $75 you can get the 1/350 Fantastic Plastic kit at 12", which is light years better-detailed than this dinky one. Just sayin'...


Most people already have had 1/1000 TOS-Es for several years now- the BB is an in scale bonus. While I know the 1/350 kit will have a lot more detail, $75 can buy a number of kits at my LHS I still have on my want list.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am happy with the model since I don 't already have a 1:1000 E yet. Since I already built TOS E and BB in 1:350 scale, this will be a nice addition. I only wish I had better skill to light up the 1:1000 E.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Enterprise is a cool kit and very well done. However it has been out for a decade and used to be $10. So now you are paying $30 for the same old Enterprise just to get a tooth pick size, rather mediocre Botany Bay. 

The 1/1000 TOS ship could be lit relatively easily since the main parts that should be clear are clear. The windows would be tricky but at least you could do the engines and bridge/sensor and marker lights.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

When I scratched this, I used brass wire to hold the panels. Wouldn't take much to improve the kit this way.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> The Enterprise is a cool kit and very well done. However it has been out for a decade and used to be $10. So now you are paying $30 for the same old Enterprise just to get a tooth pick size, rather mediocre Botany Bay.


I agree. Oh, well, already ordered the thing.


----------



## ironman150 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll pick one up soon as my local hobbytown USA stocks it. It looks like round 2 is trying to get their kits to s certain price point and so adding a BB allows them to mark up the old kit. This will be my 4th 1/1000 TOS E. The first one is in pieces. The 2nd one, I glued wrong and I started to cut it apart to use as a scout. The 3rd one is still in the box and is destined to be called "Yorktown". The 4th one gets to be "Enterprise" You can never have too man 1/1000 TOS E Kits.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I got weary of seeing mod kits for the older Enterprises- I would love to buy a smoothy and add what is available but eBay wants far too much for them. When PL came out with the TOS Enterprise/Klingon/NX kits I stockpiled them- about a dozen each now. Never again will I be frustrated by a cool mod and no donor kit.
This one I would buy just for an in scale Botany Bay- I know it will need work to get looking good but I am sure a photo-etch set is being developed


----------



## Sector1001 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Just fine as is except-*

The kit is fine for what it is except for one small dissapoinment-
No "S.S. Botany Bay" decals for the BB.


----------



## modelmaker 2001 (Sep 6, 2007)

I understand. However, the studio model of the SS Botany Bay didn't have a name or any other markings on it other than it's weathering. 

I'm tempted to get two just so I can make a 1996 launch version as well as a 23rd century version.


----------



## modelmaker 2001 (Sep 6, 2007)

My thoughts on how to make a 20th century and 23rd century version of the SS Botany Bay.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> The Enterprise is a cool kit and very well done. However it has been out for a decade and used to be $10. So now you are paying $30 for the same old Enterprise just to get a tooth pick size, rather mediocre Botany Bay.
> 
> The 1/1000 TOS ship could be lit relatively easily since the main parts that should be clear are clear. The windows would be tricky but at least you could do the engines and bridge/sensor and marker lights.


Well a decade ago a gallon of gas used to cost $2.00. It's called inflation. Nothing now costs what it did in 2003.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

modelmaker 2001 said:


> I understand. However, the studio model of the SS Botany Bay didn't have a name or any other markings on it other than it's weathering.


That's true, nothing was applied to the studio model. However, there WERE markings on the hull as mentioned on the episode: Mr. Spock's instruments enabled him to make out the S.S. BOTANY BAY registration on the hull, barely visible after 200+ years of space weathering. (Also, the remastered episode shows the registry rather clearly--too clearly.)

It may have looked something like this:


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

someone's (not me) gotta video review


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

GSaum said:


> Well a decade ago a gallon of gas used to cost $2.00. It's called inflation. Nothing now costs what it did in 2003.


Yes and no. But the Enterprise without the BB was $20 a year ago


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> I got weary of seeing mod kits for the older Enterprises- I would love to buy a smoothy and add what is available but eBay wants far too much for them.


The Tholian kit is a smoothie. And you can get smooth original kits off eBay cheap if you pay attention. I paid $20 for a rectangular box issue.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> The Tholian kit is a smoothie. And you can get smooth original kits off eBay cheap if you pay attention. I paid $20 for a rectangular box issue.


I was referring to the larger 1/535 Enterprise from 'The Motion Picture' - the first edition I have always heard called 'the smoothy' since the second release had that horribly engraved hull...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> I was referring to the larger 1/535 Enterprise from 'The Motion Picture' - the first edition I have always heard called 'the smoothy' since the second release had that horribly engraved hull...


Yeah but the TOS 1/650 kit had the same fate. A raised grid was added to the saucer in the 70s but it is not present in the Tholian glow kit. I don't know if AMT's recent non glow kits were smooth as I never got one. You can get the STTMP kit fairly cheaply too. I found one of the lighted kits in a mangy box for about $30.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Yeah but the TOS 1/650 kit had the same fate. A raised grid was added to the saucer in the 70s but it is not present in the Tholian glow kit. I don't know if AMT's recent non glow kits were smooth as I never got one. You can get the STTMP kit fairly cheaply too. I found one of the lighted kits in a mangy box for about $30.


The latest release of the TOS 1/650 AMT kit is smooth. No raised gridlines on the saucer.


----------



## Joel (Jul 27, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> Yeah but the TOS 1/650 kit had the same fate. A raised grid was added to the saucer in the 70s but it is not present in the Tholian glow kit. I don't know if AMT's recent non glow kits were smooth as I never got one. You can get the STTMP kit fairly cheaply too. I found one of the lighted kits in a mangy box for about $30.


Actually, that raised grid was there on the TOS kit from the very beginning.

It was after R2 re-issued the kit that the grid was removed - including the special releases like the Tholian kit.


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Joel said:


> Actually, that raised grid was there on the TOS kit from the very beginning.
> 
> It was after R2 re-issued the kit that the grid was removed - including the special releases like the Tholian kit.


I'm pretty positive the grid lines were not on the original releases of the 1/650 Enterprise, they weren't added until they started changing stuff around on it in the 70s.


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

I just got the new release of the 1/1000 Enterprise for $17 plus shipping off of eBay, I just looked and I see he raised the price a couple dollars. It just came in the mail today, can't wait to dig into it this weekend. Had one before a few years ago and didn't like the snap tite parts, on this one I will either knock them down or remove them. Was thinking of scratch building the little ship to go alongside my AMT Enterprise which had a mishap as I was finishing it up and now I am finishing it as a scout, so I was very happy to hear of this release.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

History of the AMT kit: http://culttvman.com/main/?p=3665


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Joel said:


> Actually, that raised grid was there on the TOS kit from the very beginning.
> 
> It was after R2 re-issued the kit that the grid was removed - including the special releases like the Tholian kit.


The raised grid was not on the kit originally. The kit sold today is actually substantially different than the original 60s kit and is essentially a new kit.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I have a first release kit, the grid was there. Is there.


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

*Always* were there...from 1966 on....
Wasn't until Polar Lights re-issued the kit that the grid lines were removed.


----------



## Sector1001 (Jul 19, 2011)

*What if the Enterprise wasnt the lucky ones to find the BB?*

Just a couple of bashes with the BB just released.
An Akula Class

An Idea for a Gun boat or Border Patrol ship w/mega phasers.

And the the rustbucket we all love.


----------

